# Penny's Weight Loss Journal!!



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG so I took the big dogs and drove to the vet today to pick up some more Potassium bromide for Penny and since tomorrow is their heartowrm treatment day I just weighed them today. I cannot contain my excitement, penny has reached the target weight loss goal that I had for her, which was 65lbs. She weighed in today at 66.2lbs, which is darn close, so I want opinions but I think we will even her out with her diet now. Phoenix weighed in at 78lbs and Orion at 76lbs 

Here is my pooh Bear, Penny, weighing in at 66lbs 2oz at 3 yrs. 8mo. - 

















Here is a comparison, this is her just back in August at right around 83lbs -

















Here is my white boy, Orion (the pit/lab mix), weighing in at 76lbs at 2 yrs. - 

















Here is my red boy, Phoenix, standing a bit funny but weighin in at 78lbs at 5 yrs old - 









alright so let me know what you all think, i am super happy with her weight loss and i think she looks awesome and she is slowly loosing the weight around her chest area,


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I think they are all a little fat....but cute.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Wow really, ok ok not even gonna defend Penny or Orion as they are both speutered and in great shape, Phoenix is a bit on the fat side, I like him that way though, tahnks


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I love Penny's pitty smile she looks like a devil soo cute..


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

hahahha Tye I knew I'd get you addicted to the before and after pictures! She's lookin' great!

Sampsons Dad... Penny, the first dog... has epilepsy and she can't loose weight like other dogs without triggering her epilespy. This has been an on going battle for Pennys momma for quite some time.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

davidfitness83 said:


> I love Penny's pitty smile she looks like a devil soo cute..


lmaoo David you have no idea what a devil she can be, lol, but she is a total lover  Thank you 



Indigo Bully Connection said:


> hahahha Tye I knew I'd get you addicted to the before and after pictures! She's lookin' great!
> 
> Sampsons Dad... Penny, the first dog... has epilepsy and she can't loose weight like other dogs without triggering her epilespy. This has been an on going battle for Pennys momma for quite some time.


 and ya did girl, I have to show comparison so everyone can see, lol, thanks we worked really hard to get where we are now and we are at 2 weeks and 5 days seizure free so far


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I gathered that from the potassium comment. I am just a proponent of thin dogs. Thinner is healthier for most dogs. I don't know much about dogs having seizures from eating less but then again I don't have any dogs with epilepsy.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Sampsons Dad said:


> I gathered that from the potassium comment. I am just a proponent of thin dogs. Thinner is healthier for most dogs. I don't know much about dogs having seizures from eating less but then again I don't have any dogs with epilepsy.


I don't think it's necessarily related to eating less, it's just the drop in weight that brings on the seizures. Correct me if i'm wrong Tye


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Sampsons Dad said:


> I gathered that from the potassium comment. I am just a proponent of thin dogs. Thinner is healthier for most dogs. I don't know much about dogs having seizures from eating less but then again I don't have any dogs with epilepsy.


Well if you gathered that then why would say that about her? If you knew the battle we had been thru to get where we were at now, you might have been a bit nicer, I did open myself up for comments but not negative about Penny, I like my dogs to be thin but healthy, you obviously have not seen my ADBA girl, Phoebe, she doesn't eat less, she actually eats more than the boys do but she has too, so pardon me getting upset about my epi dog who has been thru so much to loose 30 lbs in 8 months healthily for her sake.

IBC - yes a rapid weight loss or change in diet of any kind can trigger seizures, we had to go about it the hard way with good old fashioned green beans and walking, some springpole work, lightly of course, and tons of love, but yes we had to loose it slowly and this is where we are now 

***ps if this needs to be edited then please do so, this is the second day in a row I have had someone say something that struck a nerve, I apologize if I offended anyone.


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

lol i think they look super cute the way they are apbtmom and great job on the weight loss you've been doing. It says a lot about your ownership.


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Go Go Penny poo~!! We're proud of you ~! 
They are look good Tye and way to go on Penny's girly figure !


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

*plays rocky theme* goooo PENNY! u can DO IT!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

wow they're all looking nice!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Aidan said:


> lol i think they look super cute the way they are apbtmom and great job on the weight loss you've been doing. It says a lot about your ownership.


Thanks Aidan, Penny and I have been working really hard at her weight loss  And I do try to be a good owner, responsible at that, 



DueceAddicTed said:


> Go Go Penny poo~!! We're proud of you ~!
> They are look good Tye and way to go on Penny's girly figure !


 Thanks Ronnie, Penny sends kisses your way 



Czar said:


> *plays rocky theme* goooo PENNY! u can DO IT!


I LMAO at this Czar, too funny, Penny says than kyou 



1dog said:


> wow they're all looking nice!!


Thanks Carly,


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Wow she is looking great!Who would've thought that she could get any cuter then she already was!:clap:


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

PM me so I can tell you what Chino said about Penny


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

*TYE-

If someone doesn't like your dogs, it's THEIR problem to deal with 
*


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

dixieland said:


> Wow she is looking great!Who would've thought that she could get any cuter then she already was!:clap:


awww thanks girl, Penny says thank you 



StaffyDaddy said:


> *TYE-
> 
> If someone doesn't like your dogs, it's THEIR problem to deal with
> *


lol Oz, we appreciate that


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I think they are all looking great and at fine weight for a bunch of sweet little house dogs.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

aww thanks Holly, the crew sends kisses


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

Sampson's Dad, I am surprised you don't know anything about why Penny can't loose weight quickly, seeing as how your wife is a vet? 

Tye, she looks great. They all look great. yay puppers!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awww thanks Megan, we have been working hard,  Now for conditioning


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

They all look as happy as can be!! who cares about weight (to a point) when they are living a good life!! 
just an outside opinion on the negative comments, not everyone may have known that Penny was/is suffering from an illness. while negative comments shouldn't really be around no matter what, and i'm not saying that ignorance should be an excuse, take a breath and just read the good comments


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

i mean i can relate to angel i really can i prefer leaner dogs but imo tye's dogs are not overly fed or FAT, could they use conditioning, maybe but that would only be my outlook on it. As long as theres no medical ailment behind their weight, and everyone is happy, then whats the deal. call me fat, call me an idiot, insult me for being mexican but dont give me crap about my dogs


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Megz, I know that Neener is a bit soft and I just started workin on a problem of his so we are taking it one step at a time then more conditioning and weights, and I didn't jump on him, I know he didn;t know and as I said I know I opened myself up for all comments, so I respect his comment but oh well no biggie. I like my dogs to be healthy and not to skinny, conditioned but not to much, so yes to most they are a bit heavy, but pics never do a dog justice , lol,


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> Thanks Megz, I know that Neener is a bit soft and I just started workin on a problem of his so we are taking it one step at a time then more conditioning and weights, and I didn't jump on him, I know he didn;t know and as I said I know I opened myself up for all comments, so I respect his comment but oh well no biggie. I like my dogs to be healthy and not to skinny, conditioned but not to much, so yes to most they are a bit heavy, but pics never do a dog justice , lol,


for real! pics NEVER do a dog justice. Chino has a tuck, and its hard to see with the brindle. thing is, we havent actually worked on conditioning him since he's a puppy, just keeping him active!!! so i cant wait til he gets some millwork in, some springpole, and we start raw...


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> for real! pics NEVER do a dog justice. Chino has a tuck, and its hard to see with the brindle. thing is, we havent actually worked on conditioning him since he's a puppy, just keeping him active!!! so i cant wait til he gets some millwork in, some springpole, and we start raw...


rudi and belle have tucks too! but their pictures never look how i see them in person... belle never looks as good as she does in RL, imo. rudi as well... but, PICTURES ARE POOPY!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oz - Man Chino looks awesome and I know about how pics make everyone look, lol, man once you start he is gonna be ripped and killa bro 

Megan - your girls look awesome to me and Rl is always better than pics, gotta show em off somehow though,lol


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

I just can't get over how gorgeous your dogs coats are ! Penny is looking sharp and I'm so happy to hear that she has been doing good health wise ! Keep up the good work !


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Akasha said:


> I just can't get over how gorgeous your dogs coats are ! Penny is looking sharp and I'm so happy to hear that she has been doing good health wise ! Keep up the good work !


x2 :roll::roll::roll:


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

and more weight gone! glad to hear it, and that shes been good lately. all the dogs look great as always, its nice to see them all.

i told you she'd look good in the mid 60's!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Akasha said:


> I just can't get over how gorgeous your dogs coats are ! Penny is looking sharp and I'm so happy to hear that she has been doing good health wise ! Keep up the good work !


aww thanks Akasha, they are all so very dirty, and it seems that that is when people say that the most, lol. Penny says thank you, she is working on getting a 6 pack , lol



StaffyDaddy said:


> x2 :roll::roll::roll:


Penny sends kisses your way Oz 



luoozer said:


> and more weight gone! glad to hear it, and that shes been good lately. all the dogs look great as always, its nice to see them all.
> 
> i told you she'd look good in the mid 60's!!


Thanks Luoozer, I am super happy with her weight loss, now we are gonna work on conditioning, that will be my next question,  The crew says thanks, and you were right abuot the mid 60's mark, the b/f keeps saying she is too skinny and we need to put her back at 70lbs, but I just don't think so.


----------

